# Boko Haram attacks 2 churches in northern Nigeria, kills 12



## longknife (Dec 26, 2012)

I keep posting these because I'm certain we're going yo find ourselves mired in a whole lot of brusfire wars in Africa

 by LWJ Staff









> Image captures the smoldering wreckage of St. Theresa Catholic Church at Madalla, Suleja, just outside Nigeria's capital of Abuja on Dec. 25, 2011. Militants launched a series of arson attacks and massacres against churches in northern Nigeria on Dec. 24, 2012. (Photo: Afolabi Sotunde/Courtesy Reuters)
> 
> Suspected Boko Haram militants killed at least six Christians and burned down a church in the northern Nigerian state of Yobe late on Christmas Eve, according to Nigerian army and local officials. The attack against the Church of Christ in Nations occurred in Peri village near the economic hub of Potiskum. The attackers killed a pastor and at least five worshipers during Christmas Eve services.




Read more: Boko Haram attacks 2 churches in northern Nigeria, kills 12 - The Long War Journal


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 27, 2012)

To the American left, this is good news.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 27, 2012)

That was the plan all along.


----------



## waltky (Mar 10, 2013)

Ansaru kills European hostages in Nigeria...

*Nigerian hostage deaths: Ansaru claims backed*
_10 March 2013 - A Nigerian Islamist militant group's claims to have killed seven foreign hostages it seized last month are credible, Western governments say._


> The hostages - from Italy, Britain, Greece and Lebanon - were captured in a raid on a construction site in the northern state of Bauchi.  In an online statement posted on Saturday, the militant group Ansaru said it had killed the captives.  Ansaru is suspected of being an offshoot of the Boko Haram network.  On Sunday, UK Foreign Secretary William Hague said a British construction worker, named as Brendan Vaughan, was "likely to have been killed at the hands of his captors, along with six other foreign nationals".  "This is an unforgivable act of pure, cold-blooded murder, for which there can be no excuse or justification," he added.
> 
> The Italian government issued a similar statement, while the Greek foreign ministry said: "The information we have shows that the Greek citizen is dead."  Ansaru's online message included grainy pictures purporting to show the bodies of the seven - a Briton, an Italian, a Greek and four Lebanese workers.  The group said they had been killed because of a rescue attempt by British and Nigerian forces.  But in its statement, the Italian foreign ministry said: "There was never any military attempt to rescue the hostages by any of the governments concerned."  It added that the group's actions "can have no explanation other than blind and barbaric violence".
> 
> ...



See also:

*Hostage killings a new, dangerous turn for Nigeria*
_Mar 10,`13  -- Radical Islamic fighters killed seven foreign hostages in Nigeria, European diplomats said Sunday, making it the worst such kidnapping violence in decades for a country beset by extremist guerrilla attacks._


> Nigeria's police, military, domestic spy service and presidency remained silent over the killings of the construction company workers, kidnapped Feb. 16 from northern Bauchi state. The government's silence only led to more questions about the nation's continued inability to halt attacks that have seen hundreds killed in shootings, church bombings and an attack on the United Nations.  The latest victims were four Lebanese and one citizen apiece from Britain, Greece and Italy.
> 
> Britain and Italy said all seven of those taken from the Setraco construction company compound had died at the hands of Ansaru, a previously little-known splinter group of the Islamic sect Boko Haram. Greece also confirmed one of its citizens was killed, while Lebanese authorities didn't immediately comment.  "It's an atrocious act of terrorism, against which the Italian government expresses its firmest condemnation, and which has no explanation," a statement from Italy's foreign ministry read. Italy also denied a claim by Ansaru that the hostages were killed before or during a military operation by Nigerian and British forces, saying there was "no military intervention aimed at freeing the hostages."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 12, 2013)

Granny says, "Dat's right - is all Bush's fault...

*Why is terror group not on terror list?*
_July 12th, 2013 - At least 20 students were killed in northern Nigeria last week when Islamic militants razed their boarding school, prompting British authorities to label the group thought to be responsible, Boko Haram, a terrorist organization._


> But the Obama administration has not done the same.  When asked about the attack, a senior Obama administration official said that the United States is "deeply concerned" about extremism in Nigeria, and pointed to the history of cooperation between the U.S. and Nigeria on security issues.  "We are working closely with the Nigerian government to address the growing threat of violent extremism throughout Nigeria," the senior official said, adding that the U.S. also supports vocational training programs to help discourage radicalization and recruitment throughout Nigeria.
> 
> Boko Haramwhich translates to "Western education is sinful" in the Hausa languagehas carried out attacks in Nigerias north for roughly a decade, seeking to enforce Sharia law across Nigeria. The group has bombed churches in the past, but the group has also targeted Muslims, and is considered to be primarily opposed to the government and Western influence. More than 2,000 people have died in Boko Harram attacks since 2009, according to the BBC.  While the State Department has labeled several individual Boko Haram leaders as terrorists, it is not clear why the Obama administration has not taken the extra step to label the entire organization a terrorist organization.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 26, 2013)

Boko Haram Descending into Cannibalism...

*Boko Haram Joins Free Syrian Army in Descending into Cannibalism*
_August 25, 2013 - Technically Khalid al Hamad, the Syrian Cannibal, is a Free Syrian Army commander, but those structural lines are loose, and since we couldnt possibly be arming one of those bad cannibal people, he must be Al Nusra Front. Just ask Lindsey Graham, hell tell you so._


> But now it appears that members of Boko Haram, widely reputed to be linked to Al Qaeda, despite frequent loud denials from Obama Inc, are joining them on the cannibal front lines.    Dozens of suspected Boko Haram militants in Magumeri forest, Borno state, north east Nigeria, have turned to human eaters after being stranded for days without food or water.
> 
> Magumeri forest is about 150 kilometres from Maiduguri, the state capital. The incredible story was related by Malam Momodu Bukar, who claimed to be part of the insurgency group.    He told newsmen on Saturday in Maiduguri that he fled the camp at the forest on Thursday when it became obvious that he was going to be eaten. I thank God that I escaped because I would have been slaughtered by now to provide meal for my colleagues at the camp, Bukar said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jos (Aug 26, 2013)

*Procol harum*


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 26, 2013)

Jos said:


> *Procol harum*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA


Of course Yousef Mohammed doesn't care about these radical Muslims in Nigeria slitting the throats of pastors or the bombing of churches with Christian worshippers inside.  He doesn't seem to even blink when his fellow Muslims are even murdering each other.  You don't care, Yousef, that your fellow Shiites are leaving Pakistan for Australia because they are getting tired of being suicide or car bombed in Pakistan?


----------



## Jos (Aug 27, 2013)

I only play the part of a nasty Muslim, _in your head_


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 27, 2013)

Jos said:


> I only play the part of a nasty Muslim, _in your head_


How nice that Yousef Mohammed treats us to a little bit of Taqiyya.   Do tell us, Yoursef, what do you think about the pastors having their throats slit in Nigeria and churches bombed with people inside praying by that ever so peaceful Muslim group.


----------



## Jos (Aug 27, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > I only play the part of a nasty Muslim, _in your head_
> ...



I'll Tiqilya elmo





I'm neither a pastor or a Muslim, so it's a mute point 
I only play the part of a Muslim bogeyman _in your mind_


----------

